# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Mua Vé Máy Bay Hãng Jetstar Ở Đâu Là Uy Tín Và Chất Lượng Với Giá Tốt ?

## hairsonnall

*Công Ty Tân Phi Vân Chuyên Bán Vé Máy Bay Nước Ngoài Uy Tín Và Chuyên Nghiệp Với Giá Rẻ Tại Việt Nam!*

*HOTLINE: 0945 404 010 VÀ 0925 320 320*
*Sơ lược về JetStar
JetStar là thương hiệu của hãng hàng không giá rẻ hàng đầu khu vực châu Á – Thái Bình Dương, Hiện có trên 1900 chuyến bay mỗi tuần được khai thác bởi các hãng hàng không Jetstar  trên toàn cầu, với khoảng 7.000 nhân viên đang làm việc tại khu vực châu Á – Thái Bình Dương. Kể từ lúc bắt đầu khai thác vào năm 2004, đến nay Jetstar toàn cầu đã chuyên chở 75 triệu hành khách. JetStar đã được bình chọn là thương hiệu hàng không giá rẻ tốt nhất năm 2008 (Tạp chí Ad Asia).
Đại lý vé máy bay tân Phi Vân hiện nay là đại lý chính thức của hãng hàng không giá rẻ Jetstar Pacific, Quý khách có nhu cầu mua vé máy bay giá rẻ hãy liên hệ ngay với công ty tân phai vân,chúng tôi xin cam kết sẽ cung cấp vé máy bay giá rẻ nhất trong cùng một thời điểm cho Quý khách.
*

*Quy định hành lý của JetStar
JetStar quy định loại giá hạng phổ thông Starter, Plus và Max không bao gồm tiêu chuẩn hành lý ký gửi, hành khách có thể mua hành lý ký gửi từ 15kg đến 40kg mỗi khi đặt chỗ, mua vé. Hành khách hạng thương gia được phép ký gửi không quá 30kg. Mỗi hành khách (ngoại trừ hành khách là em bé) được phép mang lên máy bay một hành lý xách tay lớn và một hành lý xách tay nhỏ với tổng trọng lượng tối đa là 7 kg đối với Jetstar Pacifichoặc 10kg đối với Jetstar Asia. Kích thước tối đa của hành lý xách tay là 56 x 36 x 23cm.* 

*Ưu điểm – Khuyết điểm
·Ưu điểm: 
     ·Giá vé rẻ đáp ứng mặt bằng chung của người Việt.
     ·Nhiều chương trình khuyến mãi với nhiều mức giá rẻ cho bạn lựa chọn.
·Khuyết điểm:
     ·Chuyến bay thường không bao gồm dịch vụ cộng thêm.
     ·Nếu lượng khách không đủ, hay thời tiết xấu thì có thể dừng/hoãn chuyến bay
     .Giờ bay thường bị hoãn muộn hơn so với lịch trình.* 

*Chúng tôi liên tục cập nhật thông tin khuyến mãi của* *JetStar tại Tân Phi Vân.* * Hãy liên lạc sớm với chúng tôi để Quý khách có vé máy bay Jetstar rẻ nhất, thủ tục đơn giản nhất, phục vụ tốt nhất.*
*Địa Chỉ:443 – 445 HUỲNH VĂN BÁNH, F13, QUẬN PHÚ NHUẬN, TP HCM*
*ĐIỆN THOẠI: 08. 399 18420 FAX: 08 399 10480*
*TEL: 0945 404 010 VÀ 0925 320 320
Email:tanphivan@gmail.com*

----------

